# Diabla is lost - (found!)



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Saturday I went out of town to trial on IPO with Akela. Diabla bit the fence on her kennel, on a corner I hadn't noticed it was rusty and escaped from home. For what I know, she was playing with neighbors at around 11 AM, but when one of them wanted to do jogging she invited Diabla to go with her and Diabla didn't want to follow too far from home and returned on her own. That was the last time anyone saw her. Other neighbor who is building his house next to mine arrived at 2 PM and never saw her, not even close to home nor did any other neighbor. I live in a rural area, with few houses where everybody know her and where she lives, without many cars passing by and surrounded by forest that Diabla knows better than her own bed and without large predators. If she was in the area, she should have been able to return on her own long ago. 

She is the most social dog you'll ever meet and will bring you sticks to throw at her without knowing you, so I think someone must have taken her, I want to think believing she was lost, so my hopes are that sooner or later they'll see the media or the flyers that we (because my friends have been at my side) have put in all the city and they'll return her.

I always said that if a dog of mine was ever lost I'd remove the earth to find it, but never knew how far it would be until I had to. The coverage has been humbling, hundreds (I lost count when it reached the thousand) shares of her picture on FB and Nº1 Twitter trending topic in Chile that Saturday. First thing I did was go to the police station to ask for help, but of course it is not on their duties to search for lost dogs, then yesterday members of my team when to the communication central, the news reached the officers and now they are actively looking for her. It is on the news at regional and national level and just now I'm back from an interview with the regional TV.

This is hitting me hard, hardest than anyone may think, most of times I'm not sure if I'm sad or just very, very tired. You know Diabla since before I got her so I hope you can understand something of it, from all the things I've done with her, from when I had to move and picked her daily at my uncle's home to have her in the car with me all day, from when we moved from Atacama desert to Patagonia, from SchH training to SAR training to certification until her first search. I suppose that after all you deserve to be updated.

All in Spanish but some may understand something anyway:

Página 7 - El Austral de Los Ríos - La edición digital completa en Internet

Valdivia: Buscan a perra de rescate extraviada en Niebla - BioBioChile

www.lun.com

K-Sar Chile pide ayuda a comunidad para ubicar a perra de rescate ?Diabla? extraviada en Valdivia | soychile.cl


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for what you are going thru, will pray you find her safe and sound.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

So sorry to hear this ... someone posted your message on FB and I SHARED it on my page ... while I don't have any FB friends in Chili ... I figured I might have friends who have friends there!!!

GOOD LUCK, BEST WISHES THAT YOU TWO ARE REUNITED!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope she's found safe and sound and brought home soon


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Oh no Catu....this brought tears to my eyes!!! I know you must be totally devastated and I can understand totally...I just cannot understand how she would not come home...these dogs are velcro dogs and rarely wander away when they are bonded to you.....I am praying for her safe return....

I am so glad that this is being taken so seriously and that there are people looking for her with you and you have so much support...

<<<HUGS>>>

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am heartbroken for you over this.... I am thinking of both of you daily and hope with all hope that she returns to you!!!

I have family in Chile and they have spread the word out and continue too! 

My heart breaks for you.... stay strong...


----------



## LUV4MAJOR (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so very sorry that you are going through this and hope she is found safe so very soon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Catu I am so sorry. You have my prayers for her safe return to you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know how bad you feel. 

Arwen was lost for 19 days in the middle of winter. I was devestated. 

I did get her back though. I had flyers out, and ads in the paper, and checked the shelter every other day. I followed every lead. Finally someone called from the next county saying that she might be there. I went up and didn't see them or her, and just as I was turning to leave an older man drove up with his pick up. This was in a remote area with a few cabins that looked deserted right on the lake -- snow everywhere. 

He said, let's take a walk. I have to admit, I was thinking this could be a serial killer. But I went with him anyway. Then I heard her tags, and she rushed to me. 

She had gotten out of my cheap box kennel that I had at the time on Christmas day. The Amish fellow saw him at his place on one side of me, at about 3PM, and then at his folks place, down the road on the other side of me around 6PM. I got home at about midnight and she was long gone. We went yelling for her. 

They say that a dog either goes in circles within a mile from home, or they go straight. I figure Arwen went straight up 193 to the lake and then had to turn right or left. She turned left, which was right, but then just kept going. She had also been hit by a skunk, which may have made it impossible to find her way home. She was 40 miles away which really isn't that far when you figure how much time we are talking. The people were feeding her for a week under the porch. She did not let them get near her until I was there, then she let them. 

Another lady in that county was looking for her dog and she told them she was not hers, but that another lady in my county was looking for her dog. They called their friends in this county and got my number out of the newspaper. Many factors were involved in getting her back. I think you are doing great in that respect. 

Don't give up hope. You may find her yet.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you know of anyone who's dog can track? There was a story I read locally about a dog used successfully to track down a lost dog. Might be worth a look.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I know you must be a wreck. I don't even know how I would handle it if Raina went missing. I wish you all the luck in this world in being reunited. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do so hope you find her! I know many have shared your post on FB in the hopes an overseas friend of a friend may get the word as well.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

When I was a teenager we had our male dog dig out from under the fence and run off while no one was at home. Friends found him in a cotton field 3 weeks later and called us. At first he wouldn't come to me, but I just kept yelling commands that he knew. Eventually his "light bulb" came ioon and he came runniing to me. When we took him to the vet, he had a broken hip, probably from a glancing blow from a car. He had been roaming about 100-200 yards from the house, but had crossed a bridge and couldn't figure out how to get back. 

She may be closer than you think.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry. My prayers are with u. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Don't give up. There was someone on another group who's dog was gone over a week. She did everything possible finally found him at a shelter that previously told her more than once there were no GSDs she ended up with someone different on the phone and was told yes there was a GSD.
Praying he will find his way safely back to you.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I have her leash at my waist at all times, because someone will call, I'll go to pick her and I'll need it 

Today I was feeling blue and quite dishearten, walking by the Veterinary Hospital grounds at college. A young mare approached me and put her chin on my shoulder, just letting the weight of her big head there with the warm of her breath on my ear for several minutes. It was a moment so quiet, so sweet, so calm that it refilled my energy.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Hope that she comes home very very soon!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Praying for Diabla's speedy return home.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. I would be so distraught. I pray that Diabla comes running to you very soon!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't even imagine! I am heartbroken for you, I would be a mess! I hope you find her!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope she is found. Positive thoughts going out to you,


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just saw something on FB saying she was home. Hoping it's true!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think she's back! I don't speak the language but see a lot of smiley faces!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Google translate says she is home, and more details will come later


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, found! It sounds like she may be injured though, hope she's okay.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes that is wonderful


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just saw this on FB as well when I got home from training! SO happy to hear she is found now hoping all is well!!!

Jumping for joy!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

As we hoped someone found Diabla half a mile away from the way you leave the road up the hill to go to my house (another half mile, approx.), crossing the road and through the river, where a fisherman fed her and members of his family called as soon as they knew who she was. 

It gives the impression she may have been hit by a car, because she is limping on one back leg and looks quite stiff. She also looked pretty shaken when a big auto-bus drove past us, a reaction she had never shown before. Probably the reason why she didn't attempt further to cross the road again and come back, despise being so close, if not home, to the area she knows. Doesn't look like anything serious but tomorrow a vet check is in order.

Thanks for all the support and the stories of happy reunions!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Wonderful news!!!! I know your heart is lighter having her home!!! I hope she us okay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That is fantastic news! I hope she checks out okay at the vet, but all in all this is a fabulous success story. You moved mountains to get the word out, and they knew who to call. Fantastic owner!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry. i hope you find her soon. "Diabla, we need you to come home".


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome! So often it doesn't go this way, but it is so wonderful when it does. I hope she isn't hurt to badly. Arwen was limping, she had hurt her foot somehow, and skinny after 19 days in -10 degree weather. A month later I took her back to the people that were feeding her with a couple of dozen carnations and a thank you card. I tried to give them the reward I had offered. It was valentines day. They would not take the reward. But they were happy with the thank you and the flowers and to see her happy and back up to her weight.

I took her to the vet and wormed her as a precaution. Your girl was only missing for a short while though, so you may not need to worry about that.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Glad she is home and hope she is ok!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:happyboogie:What wonderful news....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

That's great news, I'm so happy that you and Diabla are together again!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Catu said:


> As we hoped someone found Diabla half a mile away from the way you leave the road up the hill to go to my house (another half mile, approx.), crossing the road and through the river, where a fisherman fed her and members of his family called as soon as they knew who she was.
> 
> It gives the impression she may have been hit by a car, because she is limping on one back leg and looks quite stiff. She also looked pretty shaken when a big auto-bus drove past us, a reaction she had never shown before. Probably the reason why she didn't attempt further to cross the road again and come back, despise being so close, if not home, to the area she knows. Doesn't look like anything serious but tomorrow a vet check is in order.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and the stories of happy reunions!


:happyboogie: :groovy: :happyboogie: :groovy: :happyboogie: :groovy:
I'm thrilled to hear you found her though of course I'm sorry she's injured. God bless the people who found her and took care of her until they could find you!!! Please keep us updated as to how her leg is doing and give her a big hug from me and the Hooligans!!!
:happyboogie: :groovy: :happyboogie: :groovy: :happyboogie: :groovy:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so happy she was found


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I lost my collie-dog few years ago. She was prone to walk-abouts now and again, but only for an hour or so. She was impossible to cage, the dog could go ethereal or something. Then one day she didn't come back home in a few hours. That turned into days and finally a week. I put up hundreds of posters and called everyone I could track down via address in the area, no one had a clue. I just knew I was going to find her body in a ditch somewhere.

About 10 days after she vanished I got a call from a lady that had managed to grab her and read my name and number off her collar. Katy(collie) took off again, but I left work to go speak with the lady. She lived about 12 miles from my house. My office was 25 miles away. I made it in 15 minutes. I have a very powerful turbo-ed AWD car, racing suspension, cheater tires(Yoko A08s I think, think slicks for the road) and custom spec'ed brakes. When I pulled into the ladies driveway my tires were smoking, my brakes were glowing and I could feel the heat from my turbo when I walked past the car. I made a lot of noise coming up that road and Katy knew my car's sound. She came running, jumped in the front floorboard and refused to move. I sent the lady a honey-baked ham and flowers. Cried like a baby the whole way home, was so happy. Katy never did the walk-about thing again.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super news! Hope all checks out well at the vet.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I am so happy to hear the good news!! Thank goodness she is found!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so happy she's home, I hope she's ok and heals quickly if needed. The news put a big smile on my face


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very glad to hear she has been found......hope she checks out ok and just muscle soreness....

Lee


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank goodness you found her!

I worried about her all night! 

I am so happy that she is home with you again!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Catu That is wonderful. So glad your girl is home. Hoping its just some stiffness. Thank goodness for that fisherman and his family.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just saw this thread, am glad I got to see the happy ending first!

So happy for you and Diabla. 

...and since accidents like this happen I think I may be looking into getting one or two of these, you put it on the dog's collar and can use your smart phone to locate you dog via a mapping app! 

Tagg - The Pet Tracker Tagg - The Pet Tracker - Free Shipping


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Diabla is lost... and found*

Back from the Vet 

Diabla is sore on the hip articulation of both sides but no fractures nor hints of anything serious so the Dr. gave her a shot of painkillers and vitamins and an order for articular protectors. Only if she keeps being sore after a few days he'll consider x-rays, but now it looks like nothing that good rest will cure.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Catu said:


> Back from the Vet
> 
> Diabla is sore on the hip articulation of both sides but no fractures nor hints of anything serious so the Dr. gave her a shot of painkillers and vitamins and an order for articular protectors. Only if she keeps being sore after a few days he'll consider x-rays, but now it looks like nothing that good rest will cure.


That's great news!! I've been thinking of you both ever since I heard the news, and am glad she checked out okay at the vet. Hoping for a speedy full recovery from her little adventure! Hugs for you and Diabla, can't imagine how relieved and happy you are to have your girl back home.


----------



## capolini1226 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am glad your GSD is ok!! 

Dogs are amazingly resilient!

My Dog Cochise[1984] got hit by a car, collapsed lung[vet said no problem] and his vertabrae were dislodged pressing against spinal cord which caused temporary paralysis at the time that could lead to permanent paralysis.

Several vets. did not give him much hope,he lived to be 15!

Ciao,,,Roberto

*Capo "Cochise" Mazur-b.12.26.2010-Siberian Husky
Cochise Von Mazur-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/Malamute
Baron Von Mazur-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD
*


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Good news!!!!! What a relief you must feel! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank goodness! Sooooo glad she was found!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so happy that she is found and is back. I hope the vet visit went well and it was only something minor with her leg. Sloppy wet kisses from Raina and tail wags to the walkabout Diabla.


----------

